# Mississippi Flooding



## Starbeast (May 23, 2011)

*Mississippi Flooding*
*Continues!*


----------



## Starbeast (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Starbeast (May 23, 2011)

*CNN - Boat Tour of Flooding*​ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fP47fjQXHlI​


----------



## J Riff (May 24, 2011)

Man, I'd give anything to be back down there, rafting about. *
Someday....


----------



## Starbeast (May 24, 2011)

J Riff said:


> Man, I'd give anything to be back down there, rafting about. *
> Someday....


 
Now is not a good time to go anywhere near the Mississippi river, unless your going there to help the people of the states where the water levels have risen to beyond record levels. 

Tornadoes have returned to some areas adding insult to injury, the town of Joplin was hit by 3/4 mile wide twister yesterday at 5:45 pm, wind speeds were recorded at over 190 miles an hour, killing over 100 people.





 

This picture was taken about a month ago and the water levels have risen higher.​


----------



## Nik (May 24, 2011)

The sad part is the folk down-stream from Spillway have finally been hit by the threat they've known about since it was built, all those decades ago. One day, the river would rise high enough that those gates would be opened. Of course they couldn't get flood insurance !! But, like folk living on the slopes of a dormant volcano, they came to ignore the threat...


----------



## RJM Corbet (May 24, 2011)

Nik said:


> The sad part is the folk down-stream from Spillway have finally been hit by the threat they've known about since it was built, all those decades ago. One day, the river would rise high enough that those gates would be opened. Of course they couldn't get flood insurance !! But, like folk living on the slopes of a dormant volcano, they came to ignore the threat...



There are raised houses there -- on stilts ten feet above the ground -- that have still been flooded on the ground floor ...


----------

